
VMware CPU Microcode Update Driver (for Windows) - tmitchell
https://labs.vmware.com/flings/vmware-cpu-microcode-update-driver
======
tmitchell
For folks on Windows looking for Meltdown/Spectre protection but whose
motherboard manufacturers are no longer pushing updates, this appears to be an
option. I posted this in the other thread[1] but thought it warranted some
more exposure.

Here are links to the latest microcodes I could find for Intel[2] and AMD[3].
As additional fixes come out, it is trivial to copy the updated microcode file
over and reboot.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16085672](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16085672)

[2] [https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/27337/Linux-
Proces...](https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/27337/Linux-Processor-
Microcode-Data-File?product=873)

[3]
[https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/firmware/lin...](https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-
firmware.git/plain/amd-ucode)

YMMV, no warranty express or implied, etc.

